

Compilation of revenue figures for different kinds of startups - paraschopra
http://paraschopra.com/blog/personal/compilation-revenue-figures-different-startups.htm?from=hn

======
JangoSteve
This is a great round-up and awesome information to have. But I'd be way more
interested in the profits other bootstrapped startups are seeing.

